# Corsair Shop.de



## ChildinTime (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Gibt es denn schon neues vom shop?
Wann ist dieser denn wieder online?
Oder kann man auch per mail auf anderem wege bestellen?


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Mai 2014)

Hi ChildinTime,

Momentan ist der Shop gerade am Einstellen. Preise sollten ersichtlich sein. Leider ist noch kein Bestand gelistet. Das kommt nach und nach aber. Bitte noch um Geduld, da eine andere Bestellmöglichkeit momentan nicht vorhanden ist.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## GxGamer (7. Mai 2014)

Es gibt einen Corsair Shop? Ist das so eine Art Direktvertrieb vom Hersteller?


----------



## ChildinTime (9. Mai 2014)

Ja...
kuck einfach ma auf die deutsche homepage


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Mai 2014)

Genau. Einfach mal auf Corsair navigieren.


----------

